# How long does the cone need to stay on after neuter>



## eddie269 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi guys, Louis just got neutered yesterday morning. We took him him the same day (dropped off at 11am and picked him up at 5pm). Vet said everything went better than perfect.

But he has the dumb cone on his neck and Louis HATES anything around his head area. We tried putting on a hat 2 yrs ago for fun and he gave us the silent treatment! lol, anyways. 

How long before we can take off the darn cone? We do see him trying to lick his wee-wee still and we don't want to risk anything. He is being watched by someone 24/7 right now.

What do you guys think?


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi ~
When Max was neutered he didn't come home with a cone but was OK ... never bothered the area at all. In fact, Max was a rescue dog and we've fostered many before him and the males never come home to us with cones. I'm not sure why your vet put one on him?? Maybe you should call and ask?
Good luck!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

As long as you can keep an eye on him take it off and see what happens.
If he starts licking the area where the incision is make him stop. If he continues to keep licking it, you'll have to put it back on unfortunatly.

When both of my girls got spayed, and one of my girls has had both legs operated on, when they start to lick the incision I would put my hand over the incision and tell them to "leave it". They would still try every once in a while, but for the most part left the incision alone.

I HATE those cones. I think sometimes they cause more trauma than the reason they are suppose to be wearing them.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Mine didn't have cones either ...i think it's silly , the poor puppy is already in so much distress , i was glad my vet didn't do it xxx


----------



## rlu929s (Sep 23, 2005)

Lily was just spayed not too long ago and she didn't get a cone either. She did fine and it's healed up nicely.....I could see using that if it became a problem but it seems weird to just put those on from the start.


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Peanut had to wear a cone because his you know whats were in his abdomen and they had to make a larger incision. He got used to it. I think I kept it on him until it looked healed enough to where if he licked it would not open back up.


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

Leya recently got spayed, they told me to leave the cone on for at least 7 days. Or until you notice it start healing. I didnt leave it on her while I was home, I kept an eye on her but she didnt lick the area which was good.


----------

